# Police Officer Leann Simpson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Leann Simpson*

Philadelphia Police Department, Mississippi

End of Watch Saturday, November 24, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Grant Myers
Philadelphia Police Department
523 Main Street
Philadelphia, MS 39350

Phone: (601) 656-2131

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Local news said she was rolling to back up two officers on a traffic stop in an area of poor radio reception. When dispatch couldn't raise them, she went to check. Bad weather contributed, patrol car flipped. 

Been a pretty bad year down these parts. Wear your body armor, seat belts, watch the hands...


----------

